# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Ngày hội người chết ở Mexico

## NguyenVanLam

Nếu thế giới có ngàyHalloween thì đất nước Mexico có Día de Los Muertos- "lễ hội người chết" để tưởng nhớ tổ tiên và đón linh hồn những người đã khuất về đoàn tụ với gia đình. Lễ hội này được tổ chức vào ngày 01 và 02 tháng 11 hàng năm.

Những ngôi mộ được trang hoàng rực rỡ

Día de Los Muertos là lễ hội của toàn bộ các nước Châu Mỹ La Tinh và nói tiếng Tây Ban Nha do đó " ngày hội của những người chết" mang đậm chất La Tinh và hương vị riêng rất độc đáo.

Các đường phố đều được tràn ngập những hình nộm hài cốt


Vào những ngày này, quan tài, đầu lâu, hài cốt làm bằng socola, bánh hạnh nhân, giấy, bìa các tông, đất sét... được bày bán khắp mọi nơi từ cửa hàng nhỏ đến siêu thị lớn, sang trọng. Ngoài ra, các chương trình vui chơi khác như đua xe đạp, ca nhạc, kết hôn cũng diễn ra nhộn nhịp trong lễ hội Día de Los Muertos.

Bàn thờ được bày biện đẹp mắt

Từ thời Axtec, người Mexico tin rằng tổ tiên của họ thường trốn trong một căn phòng đặc biệt gọi là Mictlan chờ đến dịp lễ Día de Los Muertos để quay về đoàn tụ với gia đình. Do vậy, vào những ngày này, các gia đình thường dựng nên một cái cổng vào làm từ cúc vạn thọ vàng-biểu tượng cho cánh cửa địa ngục để đón chào sự trở về của linh hồn những người đã khuất. Bàn thờ tổ tiên được trang hoàng rất rực rỡ bởi hoa tươi, ruy băng, những ngọn nến đủ màu sắc, bột ngô hấp, hoa quả... Ngoài ra, nước là thứ không thể thiếu trong mâm thờ của người Mexico, bởi theo họ các linh hồn hẳn đã rất khát sau khi trải qua một chặng đường dài từ địa ngục về với dương gian. Đặc biệt hơn là món bánh truyền thống Pan de muertos-bánh mỳ hài cốt được làm từ lòng đỏ trứng gà, hoa quả, rượu tequila, vỏ cam. Và dĩ nhiên món bánh mỳ này cũng mang hình dáng đầu lâu, xương sọ, quan tài....

Những chiếc bánh mỳ hài cốt

Ngày đầu tiên của lễ hội 1/11 được gọi là ngày của những thiên thần nhỏ nhằm tưởng nhớ những linh hồn trẻ thơ đã lìa trần. Món đồ chơi yêu thích của các linh hồn bé nhỏ này được đặt trang trọng lên bàn thờ cùng với món kẹo hình sọ người. Nghi lễ này càng long trọng hơn khi gia đình vừa mới mất đi người thân. Những bà nội trợ bận rộn cả ngày để nấu những món ăn yêu thích của những người để soạn sửa mâm lễ cúng trong khi cả gia đình thi bận rộn với việc đón tiếp khách khứa, họ hàng và đặc biệt là những linh hồn.

Đây là dịp đoàn tụ các thành viên trong gia đình


Một nghi lễ không thể thiếu trong những ngày này là viếng mộ và lau hài cốt. Sau 3-4 năm mai táng, người dân sẽ đào quan tài lên, mang hài cốt ra phơi nắng cho khô, cọ rửa bằng vải mềm hoặc chổi quét sơn nhỏ. Sau đó, hài cốt được gói trong khăn thêu hình hoa lá sặc sỡ cùng những đồ vật yêu thích của người đã khuất, đặt vào một chiếc hòm nhỏ và để trong phòng xây bằng xi măng có cửa sắt. Người Mexico tin rằng tập tục lau hài cốt là để cho linh hồn người thân biết là không bị quên lãng. Tập tục này đã có từ thời các nền văn minh Maya, trước khi người Tây Ban Nha xuất hiện, và được duy trì cho đến tận ngày nay. Họ còn tổ chức ăn uống, ca hát, cầu nguyện ngay cạnh nghĩa trang.

Lễ hội mang đậm chất La Tinh độc đáo

Đây cũng là dịp các thành viên gia đình tụ họp và cùng ăn bánh mì hài cốt như một cách tưởng nhớ về những người thân yêu.

Nguồn: Yeudulich.vn

----------

